# Bye bye Compass - Hello Kontiki



## Rapide561

Hi

After much deliberation and due to my more demanding travel plans, the Compass will be moving on and a Swift Kontiki Vogue will be replacing her!

I am placing the order this weekend all being well.

I needed better insulation, better winterisation, more space and something to tour extensively in in 2007. The Kontiki will be used 365/365 days in 2007.

I am opting for the 645 model - rear U lounge, centre washroom, forward galley and L shape sofa, luton bunk. I really think this is the model for me but if anyone has any over winter experience in a Swift Kontiki or Bessacarr 700 series, please let me know!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi 

Congratulations on the new van  Sorry I have no experience of your choice. 
My other thought, would a fixed rear bed not be a better option for full timing? 
Good luck with your plans, keep us up to date with your progress..

.. Jim


----------



## Pusser

Best of luck with your final choice. All of them sound fine to me but then again, what do I know.

Hope you keep us updated with your travels and of course with pics if poss.


----------



## 89084

*HI The 645*

I have one of these but it is going on the 1 april. Thats not to say I do not like it or have been happy with it because i have. It has been great, i love it. I have the very shape you are buying and found no real draw backs what so ever. I use an electric blanket in the winter to take the dampness out of the bed.

I have only changed because they gave me such a good deal on an upgrade and I really like reading in bed and therefore wanted a fixed rear bed, also have a vespa and a garage would come with the fixed bes option from autotrial.

All in all I would say the you have choosen is faultless. Prticually with the new featuers which my 2003 one does not have of course.

I thing I have found and thatis if you travel at about 60 the fuel economy is far better than over 70.

Also I tuck a heavy blanket under the luton bed so it hangs down behind the cab, and I lower the bed down too, so that the cab gets and keeps warm when it is cold. The heater in the cab could never raise the tempreture in the living area and it can be rather chilly.

I also find that when I am in the van I have this smile on my face all of the time and not matter what anyone else does around me it will not go!

Happy days

Luigi


----------



## Grizzly

I'm sure you're right going for the rear U shaped lounge Rapide. What you lose in having to make up a bed or beds is more than made up for by the excellent view ! A lot of the pleasure in camping is merely watching other people and their funny little habits ! It must be very frustrating having a van with only a limited view on one side of the van only.

Nosy ? Moi ?


----------



## Scotjimland

Grizzly said:


> It must be very frustrating having a van with only a limited view on one side of the van only.


Sorry to disagree G, I think the novelty of being nosy would soon wane after making up and dismantling a double bed every night for a year.. 
IMHO .. Nothing compares to the convenience and comfort of a fixed bed, full timing or not.


----------



## 97022

Hear...Hear...Jim...I'll drink to that!

David


----------



## Rapide561

*Kontiki*

Hi all - thanks for the replies

I sort of agree with you Jim about making the bed up every night - but there is the over cab double - the problem is Oscar (the dog) can't climb the ladder.

So I have this morning looked again at the 665 - rear double. Full marks to Lowdhams at Huddersfield who were willing to let the dog look around the 665 and let him jump on the bed at the back. The reason I did this little test is simple - Oscar sleeps on my bed with me. I thought the rear double on the 665 might be a tad too high for him, but it was OK!

(Come on Zulurita - please tell me you allow your dog on the bed too!)

Both models are impressive. The 645 with the U shape lounge looks snug and cosy - but means I would have to sleep in the Luton and Oscar "down on the deck"

I have however laid on the rear sofa on the 645 and reckon it is about the size of a single bed - the handbook says 30 inches wide so it is a bit smaller than a domestic single. I could have gone to slepp there and then, whilst Oscar lay on the opposite sofa!

Other than Oscar I will be travelling alone.

Very difficult decision and at 12.44 on 25/02/06 I am still undecided. As my dad always says, "if in doubt, do nothing!"

The other thing I like about the 665 is the under bed storage though.

Well I must go back to the brochure and read some more!

Rapide561


----------



## 97842

Hi rapide, 
I see that your going to be using your swift 365 days a year in 2007, just a warning, if you have any trouble with it on your travels you can only get the supplying dealer to carry out warranty work.
I bought a brand new swift sundance from chelston motorhomes near banbury in january 2005, as i wanted a trouble free van, 3 years warranty and all that. Had a few problems but chelstons were fantastic and sorted everything out without any fuss. Problem is, chelston closed down there site near banbury and so I had to find somebody to do it's first year service, habitation check and a couple of warranty bits in january.
I rang all of the local swift dealers to see if they would do the work, all refused to touch the warranty work but would service it and do the habitation check. Rang swifts to see what to do saying that as swift dealers I thought they all were supposed to carry out any warranty work on new vans. No luck, down to dealers discretion. Had to take it all the way to Chelstons in somerset, £70 diesel there and back, both my wife and I had to take the day off work and had to take my little girl out of school.
Needless to say, unless i take it to somerset, my vans warranty is invalid. 
I have now sold the swift one year on with a loss of 5 and a half grand.
BE WARNED. I WILL NEVER BUY ANOTHER SWIFT.


----------



## DABurleigh

I thought the law had been strengthened to permit third party warranty/servicing work being honoured provided it was to the manufacturers standards, but I hadn't thought about how the dealer/manufacturer could also control the cost.

However, I was mistaken and the bottom line is indeed as bleak as you point out. Thie following is on the BBC website:

"Question from Dunc: Is it possible to have my new car serviced at my local garage, rather than at the dealership, without it affecting my warranty? I heard about new legislation that meant this would be possible.

Iain Murray: As the law stands you may still risk voiding your warranty, or a least face difficulty if you if ever needed to submit an out of warranty goodwill claim, if you do not have it serviced at a franchised dealership. The new law that you have read about allows for servicing of cars at non-franchised dealerships as long as they have been approved by the manufacturer, and there is increasing pressure on manufacturer's to formally accept non-franchise servicing as meeting their servicing criteria. It would always be wise to check directly with an individual manufacturer as to your precise position prior to purchasing a car. For more details, contact the Automobile Association."

Dave


----------



## 97022

Hi Rapide561

I don't wish to complicate your life any further but just thought I'd let you know we had similar difficulties in reaching the decision on which van to get.

We bought our Autocruise Startraveller last April and, on the whole, it is a fantastic 'true' low profile. BUT when we originally went to buy we wanted a fixed bed model with twin settee up front. Of the british models available the Kontiki and Autotrail Dakota were right up there except we have a car port at 2.73m high and really wanted to retain it to put the thing under behind high gates.

So the major compromise for us was the rear fixed bed - and we believed that we could get along with just pulling the two sofas together and throwing our two duvets over them. Sadly, the last year has proved beyond any shadow of doubt that a fixed rear bed has far more advantages and we missed it so much we are changing the van again. Apart from not having to make a bed we missed the storage potential beneath, being able to utilise it during the day for reading or a nap, we found we literally couldn't do much of anything in the morning until the bed was all packed away again - and so on.

So we are awaiting delivery of our Knaus Sun Ti 650MF with increasing impatience. But, just last night, I was reading the Test Report Extra on the Kontiki 660 vogue in March MMM and have to say that, given the price, I'm not sure if I would still choose it now - even if we didn't have the car port. There are some great features but the Knaus is giving us far more in a shorter, lighter vehicle for roughly the same price - hey..... and what a nice looking van.

Yes we too have a Yorkshire Terrier and a Cavalier King Charles to accomodate and they both want the fixed bed model!

Keep with it - you'll get there in the end.

Regards, david


----------



## DABurleigh

Olav on MHF has that Knaus model, too.
http://www.knaus.de/pdf_rm.php?lang=de&art=rm&mid=51&id=51

Dave


----------



## 97842

Hiya Dave,
The thing is that I didn't want to take it away from a swift dealer, I wanted to take it to my local swift dealer because I was happy with the van. Like I said, I had a few problems with it but I was still happy with it.
After all this messing around, it just put me off owning the swift.
If anything else serious went wrong with it I would have to try and get it to chelstons in somerset or pay to have it repaired. That then defeats the object of me buying a new van. 
Swift were not very helpful - when I spoke to them on the phone they said that it was down to dealer discretion and that I should look on there website to see where my nearest dealers were so that I could ring them to see if they would do it. Not once did they offer to help me get it sorted, it was a case of ' here's the website, look for the dealers and get on with it'. 
I have spoken to a few people about this and have since found out that CAMPER UK based in Lincolnshire are able to do warranty work for a number of manufacturers. Whether this includes Swift I'm not sure but it's handy to know.
But now that I've got rid of the swift I dont have to worry about it anymore, I just dont want people to experience the same problems that I've had. It's just a shame because it was a nice van, ideal for my family, great layout and affordable for a young...ish family like ours.

Still, as they say......you learn from your mistakes.


----------



## DABurleigh

Swift do seem to have shot themselves in the foot.

Dave


----------



## savannah

*bye bye compass hello kontiki*

Hi Rapide,
Good luck with your new van......just two comments......I would not consider a van without a fixed rear bed......and YES my mini daxie also sleeps with me in bed !
PS with YOUR name.....why not a Rapido ? Can definately recommend them !


----------



## Rapide561

*Rapide*

Hi Savannah

The name Rapide561 comes from the amount of hours/days/weeks I have spent on what was the National Express Rapide 561 service to Leeds/London!

I am thinking more and more about the bed version!

Here is the young man having a sleep next to me whilst i do all the thinking!


----------



## savannah

Oh, he is absolutely GORGEOUS.......if anyone could tell me in words of one
syllable how to attach photos I could let you see MY travel companion !
One thing is for sure......much thought is needed before buying.....but I LOVE the luxury of a fixed bed far more than watching people out of windows !
Lynda


----------



## tramp

*hgfvfv*

hi rapid,
we have a 2001 bessy E705 model, with ref to winter fulltiming its ok but condensation is the killer or lack of air movement in the closed cupboards that are full of stuff [if you are like us] especially the overcab beds as this area is very badly insulated compared to the roof and walls[are`s has cupboards over the cab and we had to insulate with foil backed insulation to keep the temp up in this space.

we have a small 1kw oil filled radiator which we use to dry towels and use the 2kw electric blown air the rest of the time as gas blown air adds moisture to the air. you will also have condensation form on the front doors as they are not insulated unlike an A class .

in general winter is okay but its better to be abroad in the warmth[most of time] than in the cold gray UK it seems worst after the rain and if frost is forcast fill and empty [waste] tanks at night as the site water frezzes .

hope this helps Tramp


----------



## Scotjimland

*Re: Rapide*



Rapide561 said:


> I am thinking more and more about the bed version!


 :lol: At this rate, by tomorrow we'll have you talked into an RV .. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

"as gas blown air adds moisture to the air"

Shouldn't do.

Dave


----------



## zulurita

Congratulations Rapide 561 on your soo to be new motorhome.

OFF COURSE JABULILE GOES ON THE BED  We have to think of her when buying a new motorhome  
Can she get up the outside step
can she jump up onto the bed.........she's also very nosey and likes to look out of the window...........especially at the wildlife i.e. rabbits, birds etc and of course always before it gets light and sits there winging for the blind to be let down :roll: 
There has to be a cupboard big enough for her food
her toys have their own space :roll: 
Of course a bed in the Luton would be out of the question as she wouldn't be able to jump up and I can imagine the winging/crying that would go on if I was up there.
Its a race to see who can get onto the lounge seats first, Jabulile usually wins...........doesn't like it if I move her along a bit.
WELL IT IS HER HOME TOO 
I'm sure Oscar will approve of your choice


----------



## zulurita

Dazzyboy,

We bought our Auto-Trail at Brownhills in Newark and as I didn't want to travel up there, or rather I was going to for the first service, but even though I phone a month before could not get the MH serviced before we left on a 4 month trip just before christmas 2004, earliest was mid Jan 05. So I went to Chelston in Somerset as that was nearer to me. Brownhills service lady said I couldn't that it had to be an Auto-Trail dealer which Chelston is, so I went there. I guess another dealer could refuse to deal with you but by rights if they sell Swift then they should undertake warranty work as all warranty work is claimed back from the manufacturer. Guess your local Swift dealer is being pretty MEAN because you didn't buy from them. But then neither are encouraging you to buy from them in the future or have any future servicing done with them after the warranty period.
Its your money, go where you get the best service. At least now our MH is out of warranty so we can go where we get good service and where they will actually talk to you and explain what is going on with your vehicle.
At Chelston you have to deal with the receptionist/reception manager and not the guys who are doing the actual work. I do not like this, I prefer to be able to discuss any issues I have regarding the MH before and afterwards with the person actually doing the work. After all it is MY motorhome and I do not want 3rd hand information or no information at all, which can often be the case or misinformationfor that matter!


----------



## zulurita

OK Rapide 561 a photo for Oscar


----------



## Rapide561

*Photo*

Hi Rita

We are quite a way off my original topic/post, but what a lovely photo!

Rapide561


----------



## zulurita

Sorry,  

Oscar will love the large bed that the u shaped rear lounge will make.


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, I don't think it is only Swift Dealers who won't do warranty repairs on vehicles they didn't supply, if you check a reply from one of the Italian import dealers on hear, i think it was stated that there is an element within the profit that the dealer makes, that is used to cover the warranty work and when i spoke to a few Major dealers before i purchased they all implied the same sort of reaction "You need to take it back to the dealer who supplied it" I think this also applies to imports ??. As for the Fiat part this doesn't seem to be a problem, any Fiat Dealership which can get the vehicle in the workshops appears will do the work ? also on reading the manuals that came with the Fiat part it appears you can take this to any repairers as long as they use genuine Fiat parts ?? albeit i think i will stick with the Fiat agents.

An by the way Chelston have curtesy cars (albeit they don't mention this) so ask when you book in ??

As for fixed bed or not i must say that using for the last 3 months you have got to go fot the fixed bed option, i would also suggest a garage model as the amount of stuff we seem to accumulate is ??

Brian


----------

